# Oklahoma/DFW G2G Official Attendance List



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Add your name to the list if you plan on attending. Just copy and paste from mine or poster above you and add your name.

This will help us plan parking, food ect. better

Jason you are already on the list.

1. Genxx-Brian
2. Jowens500-Jason


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

1. Genxx-Brian
2. Jowens500-Jason 
3.bmwproboi05-Peter


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Genxx-Brian
2. Jowens500-Jason 
3.bmwproboi05-Peter
4.OnYrMrk - Joe W.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

1. Genxx-Brian
2. Jowens500-Jason 
3.bmwproboi05-Peter
4.OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

1. Genxx-Brian
2. Jowens500-Jason 
3.bmwproboi05-Peter
4.OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason 
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

trebor said:


> 1. Genxx - Brian
> 2. Jowens500 - Jason
> 3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
> 4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
> ...


8. dejo - Jon


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason 
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason 
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris 
10. Smooth72-Kevin


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Seeing that Brian already put me on the list, this is just a test.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason 
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris 
10. Smooth72-Kevin
11. Stuckinok - Jose


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason 
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris 
10. Smooth72-Kevin
11. Stuckinok - Jose
12. azngotskills - Mark (trying really hard )


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris
10. Smooth72-Kevin
11. Stuckinok - Jose
12. azngotskills - Mark (trying really hard ) 
13. mokedaddy - Nick (also trying really hard)


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark-You better be there.

Nick-Try harder.LOL


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Mark-You better be there.


I know I got some goodies for you


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I may have missed this but I think we need name tags!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> I may have missed this but I think we need name tags!


What fun is a g2g if the newcomers don't know who anyone is in person?:laugh:

Seriously they worked out great at the last Brownieque. Took all the guesswork out of remembering names...and my short term memory is nonexistent. Stuff has to soak in and that causes frustration


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

10/4 on that one Hillbilly. I have a terrible memory when it comes to names. 
come to think of it Hillybilly what's your name again?:laugh:


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

We will get some name tags. You happy now-Just kidding.

Great idea actually, thanks for the input.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> come to think of it Hillybilly what's your name again?:laugh:


Scroll up


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

mokedaddy said:


> 1. Genxx - Brian
> 2. Jowens500 - Jason
> 3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
> 4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
> ...


14. jeanious2009-Ricardo (my wife is having a baby around this time, but I believe I can make it since I only live 20 minutes away).


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris
10. Smooth72-Kevin
11. Stuckinok - Jose
12. azngotskills - Mark (trying really hard )
13. mokedaddy - Nick (also trying really hard) 
14. jeanious2009-Ricardo (my wife is having a baby around this time, but I believe I can make it since I only live 20 minutes away).


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris
10. Smooth72-Kevin
11. Stuckinok - Jose
12. azngotskills - Mark (trying really hard )
13. mokedaddy - Nick (also trying really hard) 
14. jeanious2009-Ricardo (my wife is having a baby around this time, but I believe I can make it since I only live 20 minutes away).
15. jclarkland- Jeff


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't forget to sign up if you are coming bump.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Genxx said:


> Don't forget to sign up if you are coming bump.


Were to sign up??


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

In this thread you already have. 

Guess I should have said add your name to the list.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

1. Genxx - Brian
2. Jowens500 - Jason
3. bmwproboi05 - Peter
4. OnYrMrk - Joe W.
5. jsun_g - another Jason (not 100% confirmed but might be showing up)
6. Jonnyanalog- JON
7. trebor - Robert
8. dejo - Jon
9. Hillbilly SQ - Chris
10. Smooth72-Kevin
11. Stuckinok - Jose
12. azngotskills - Mark (trying really hard )
13. mokedaddy - Nick (also trying really hard)
14. jeanious2009-Ricardo (my wife is having a baby around this time, but I believe I can make it since I only live 20 minutes away).
15. jclarkland- Jeff 
16. Mir (Megalomaniac) also maybe 1 or 2 of my cousins might tag along with me

also i need an address to enter into my gps, what is it?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> 16. Mir (Megalomaniac) also maybe 1 or 2 of my cousins might tag along with me


Bring as many people as you can fit in your car!

This is a rain or shine gathering, so if rain is in the forecast, that won't stop the fun!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

the address is in the other thread on the g2g


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Mir

Address is:

Advantage Audio
1815 West Lindsey St.
Norman, OK 73069


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

so is Oklahoma still doing 3% beer?


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> so is Oklahoma still doing 3% beer?


Yup....


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bummer, oh well thats what coolers are for 

Im planning to leave from my house at 8:30am, should arrive in Norman around 11am maybe sooner.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Mir, you never returned my text  I think im going to leave a bit earlier to head up there since im going to have to leave the meet a bit earlier than planned


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea, I forgot about your text. I was thinking, may as well just take my car so others can listen to it. btw its a straight drive! hop on 35 and just drive for 145miles and exit lindsey and turn right.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup...easy drive  No worries man, see you there!!!

BTW I have no system, its crap


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

See you guys in the morning!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Yup...easy drive  No worries man, see you there!!!
> 
> BTW I have no system, its crap


Does your sub play? Mines not.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll be riding subless tomorrow as well.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Does your sub play? Mines not.


What sub? I got an enclosure in the car though and the power for one LOL

But maybe you can help me with that


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess ill join the subless crew


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mines in the car, wired and SHOULD be playing, but it's not.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll have no system either.... need to sell my car and system! =(


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok now I don't feel so bad. I have a partial body filler doors and metal hanger pieces to angle tweeters system but it does play.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

GOOD MORNING ladies! See you all in a few hours.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

boo for all you guys who dont have a system to listen to


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Wasn't able to make it today...
I had last minute stuff to do and was finally ready to head out at 10:30. I'd have to leave around 3:00, so that means 5 hours on the road to/from and 2 hours at the gtg itself...not enough time to justify the trip. Hope you guys are having a lot of fun and don't get hailed on.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

First off I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone that showed up. I didn't take an official car count, but would say it had to be close to 40 or so. Everything went as planned and really enjoyed meeting/seeing everyone.

Second, for anyone who listened to my Honda, I apologize for how bad it sounded. If I would have actually listened to it myself first, I don't think I would have pulled it outside.

Anywho, looking forward to next years G2G and again, a big thanks go out to you guys for driving as far as some of you did!

Jason


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Chris, Jason, Brian, and the whole Audio Advantage crew plus those that helped put this get together on! I had a blast and wish i could have stayed longer. Next time


----------

